# Embarrassing Problem :)



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Have been riding my first road bike, Trek 1500, for a few weeks. Finally I am comfortable with the clipless pedals, drop bars, etc. I am however having a somewhat embarrassing problem. I have two bottle cages on the frame, and for the life of me I can’t go down for either bottle without beginning to lose control. So I have to stop to get a drink.

Stupid question I’m sure, but is there some technique with which I am unfamiliar – or is it just a matter of becoming a better bike handler? With just one hand on the bar, is it better to have it outboard or inboard – like close to the stem?

I live in Florida and need to take on lots of water, so I really need to solve this.

So fire away. I’m thick skinned, and will try to withstand the barbs.


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

*No need to be concerned...*

...everybody has that problem until they get used to doing it. Try finding the spot on the handlebar closest to the stem that allows you to still turn the wheel, keep looking ahead and reach down with the free hand and feel for the bottle. Keep your concentration on the road, your hand will find the bottle and your brain will keep you focused on the steering. When you drink, keep looking at the road ahead. As you reach down to put the bottle back, a split second glance will show you the rack and in it goes. As you get more comfortable you can keep your free hand in its normal riding spot on the handlebar while you do all this.


----------



## mr moab (Mar 16, 2004)

Good advice.

In addition, before ever reaching for the bottle - make sure you take a good look up the road. Dont do it if there is a rough section coming, or oncoming interesctions, or you are about to overtakw rollerbladers with headphones, etc...etc... Watch out for anything might force you to alter direction or force you to need to brake while your getting a sip.


----------



## oregonewb (Oct 22, 2004)

I've found I'm a lot more comfortable reaching down with my left hand. It lets me keep my right hand on the rear brake so if something does jump out at me, I won't go end-over with a handful of front-brake.

I'm still not comfortable doing it at anything approaching high-speed.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Hand position matters...*

Don't try to grab the bottle like you're picking it off a table top (e.g. in pincer grip); reach down and pull the bottle up with like you're picking up a stick so that the spout is near your wrist. Pull up with one motion and drink (holding the bottle to the side.) The bottle will be more vertical if the spout is near your wrist. Replace by reversing steps. Practice at home, in the dark or without looking to learn the feel. Holding the bottle backwards makes removal and placement much easier.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Just keep drinking,it will come and pretty soon,you wont ever look down as you should'nt take your eyes off the road.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

Buy some rollers and learn to get a drink while riding them. Not only will your bike handling skills improve but you won't plow into pedestrians or a car while learning to smoothly grab the bottle, take a drink, and put it back in the cage.

Follow KeepOnTrekkin's advice regarding hand positioning. It helps to pull the bottle out of the cage with your hand turned so that your elbow is pointing toward the front of the bike. This puts the bottle at a good angle for drinking so you don't need to shift it around a lot after taking it out of the cage.

Just keep practicing and it will become natural. Next you can learn to eat while riding and remove layers of clothing. I'm still working on that last one...

- khill


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Minimize high-speed bottle grabs*

A riding buddy who is an exceptional bike handler was getting a drink at 40 mph on a long descent, hit a rock that was embedded during a recent chip-n-seal, and over he went. Can't believe he just had some scratches, could of/should of been waaaay worse. After that I'm really thinking about when to take drinks!


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

*Size of bottles matters too*

If you have a small frame, go for the small bottles. I ride a 50cm and it is hard to get the 20 oz (or what ever they are) bottles out. My wife rides a 54cm and while she can use the larger bottle, she prefers the smaller 16oz bottle too. Just easier to work with.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

You aren't riding in the drops all the time, are you?


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Rollers?*



khill said:


> Buy some rollers and learn to get a drink while riding them. Not only will your bike handling skills improve but you won't plow into pedestrians or a car while learning to smoothly grab the bottle, take a drink, and put it back in the cage.
> 
> Follow KeepOnTrekkin's advice regarding hand positioning. It helps to pull the bottle out of the cage with your hand turned so that your elbow is pointing toward the front of the bike. This puts the bottle at a good angle for drinking so you don't need to shift it around a lot after taking it out of the cage.
> 
> ...


If a person is having trouble on the road, I'd think trying to get a bottle and put it back while riding rollers would result in them getting shot through the next room.


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

practice just riding. ride on the white line as long as you can. ride on the white line with one hand, then the other, while looking backwards, etc. or in parking lots while cooling down practice track stands. set up imaginary little slalom coarses while riding. slowly you'll become more comfortable, and it will be second nature even at high speed.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Just ride. That's my advice.*

Stop to take a drink if you have to. As time goes on, you will be comfortable enough on the bike to do no hand, bunny hop, wheelie, track stand, you name it, let alone drinking on the bike (without stopping pedalling, may I add). 

But all that comes with more saddle time. Keep going. 



bboseley said:


> Have been riding my first road bike, Trek 1500, for a few weeks. Finally I am comfortable with the clipless pedals, drop bars, etc. I am however having a somewhat embarrassing problem. I have two bottle cages on the frame, and for the life of me I can’t go down for either bottle without beginning to lose control. So I have to stop to get a drink.
> 
> Stupid question I’m sure, but is there some technique with which I am unfamiliar – or is it just a matter of becoming a better bike handler? With just one hand on the bar, is it better to have it outboard or inboard – like close to the stem?
> 
> ...


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Another option would be to get a hydration pack of some sort. This would eliminate the need to reach for the water bottle. With time on the bike you will become more comfortable moving around while you are riding.


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a good excuse to get some nice carbon toys. I found that the Karbon Lite cages are much easier to get the bottle in and out v. the traditional aluminum ones. Haven't lost a bottle yet over some pretty nasty potholes, so they seem fairly secure too. It's a safety issue  

Mark


----------

